
The Doctor Who Championed Hand-Washing and Briefly Saved Lives - dkarapetyan
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/01/12/375663920/the-doctor-who-championed-hand-washing-and-saved-women-s-lives
======
tcj_phx
This is a good write-up about Semmelweis' findings - it has some points which
I was not previously aware of.

"The Semmelweis reflex or "Semmelweis effect" is a metaphor for the reflex-
like tendency to reject new evidence or new knowledge because it contradicts
established norms, beliefs or paradigms."

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semmelweis_reflex](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semmelweis_reflex)

The phenomenon of rejecting advancements is pervasive throughout medicine,
even today.

